

Show HN: I forgot about a bookmark again, so wrote a tool to remind the next... - viach
https://piconka.com/?rel=2

======
mslev
The "Learn More" button text is misspelled on this page

[https://piconka.com/tutorial](https://piconka.com/tutorial)

